# US stocks



## History Repeats (31 May 2015)

A place to discuss and learn from each other on US stocks whether trading or investing.


----------



## History Repeats (31 May 2015)

NHTC - one of the stock i'm currently in. 

Context







From the weekly it is trending up, perhaps parabolic. From the daily it is trending up as well but stalled near the mean of the trend channel. I am anticipating for next week either break through the mean line go up towards the upper limit line or does down to bottom limit line. But need not panic as long as the bottom limit line does not breached otherwise business as usual, of course if it breaks we need to keep an eye on and our view might change. From the hourly it is trending up also but it is at an alert area we need to watch out for. So next week will be interesting.

My very rough estimate value for NHTC is 50.74. Will stay in till my original reason becomes invalid, which based on strong earning yield, return on capital, growth and technical.


----------



## History Repeats (31 May 2015)

ROX - currently holding

Context






From weekly it is trending up and inside the trend channel. Wedge, the stock in a interesting position to keep an eye for. From daily we are in consolidation and in a wedge, will it break up or down? time will tell. From hourly much the same as daily chart. 

My very rough estimate value for ROX at least 2. This stock purely for speculative reasons based on company management, insider buying and technical. The reward out weight the risk from my ananlysis. Time will tell.


----------



## History Repeats (31 May 2015)

primary watch list - DEPO, PLOW, DL, FOE, FAC, HCKT, LTS, CCO. Look to getting into those stocks. Analysis will be uploaded later.


----------



## History Repeats (31 May 2015)

DEPO

Context






From weekly trend is up. The two big red big down bar due to miss quarterly profit report but that's only for one quarter overall DEPO still in a good position fundamentally. Good value, growth and momentum. That lower trend line my area of interest. From daily in from with weekly with a wedge should it break up to the upside, looking to long. From hourly, wedge up or down look more to the upside to me from weekly to hourly chart. And stock and it's bio industry return out pace SP 500, stock out pace bio industry reutrn.

My very rough estimate price target around 55.50.


----------



## History Repeats (31 May 2015)

PLOW

Context






From weekly long term trend channel it's at an important test area and the short down trend line shows price weakness in the short term. From the daily it is in down trend looks like it could reach 20 area, whether it bounced off the lower trend line or not determines an entry or still put. From hourly trending down.


My very rough estimate price target for PLOW 26.60. Good fundamental, growth but lacking momentum versus sp500 and industry as whole.


----------



## History Repeats (1 June 2015)

DL

Context






From weekly looks like we in consolidation till late 2014 and since till formed a mini upward trend till the big down bar due to a miss of earning but overreacted by the general public as far as i can see from the earning report. Overall downward trend from previous high back in early 2014. From daily we might reached the bottom or if not the green line could be our bottom either way i think the fall will be over soon. From daily decision time, up or down?


My very rough estimate price target 39.50. Great value, growth although momentum cloud be better.


----------



## History Repeats (1 June 2015)

FOE

Context






From weekly trend is up and break out of one and half year consolidation. From daily showing the same as weekly. From hourly in line with weekly and daily but i'd like to see more volume push through. None the less a stock to keep eye on.

My very rough estimate price target 45.50. Value negative, good growth, not a of of momentum against the sp 500 and industry.


----------



## History Repeats (1 June 2015)

FAC

Context






From weekly it has break out of multi-month consolidation and on an up trend. From daily trending up but it's showing weakness buying pressure has stalled, formed a mini range and it's hugging the mean line and bounced off twice. From daily we are in a range.


Very rough estimate price target 18. Negative value, sub par growth and momentum. Purely playing on technical basis.


----------



## History Repeats (1 June 2015)

HCKT

Context






From weekly up trend from consolidation and  look to break out of upper trend line. From daily showing what we saw on the weekly but it shows another story the price not as strong as it suggested on the weekly. From hourly it confirms what we saw on the daily we are in a range.

My very rough estimate price target 25.80. Strong value, growth and momentum across within its industry and versus the sp 500.


----------



## History Repeats (1 June 2015)

LTS

Context






From weekly showing weakness from early the year drifting sideways and it break the lower long term trend line and it seem to find support as seen by the orange line at least for now. We can go long from here or wait for it to re enter the trend channel. From daily drifting down from consolidation and it seems we find support at 3.30 also breaking out of downward trend channel. From hourly we in a range and wedge is formed. We might see some action soon. 

Haven't done any assessment on this stock, will do that later. Purely putting this on watch list due to technical and company management team. ROX and LTS both have some common personnel and strong insider buying.


----------



## History Repeats (1 June 2015)

CCO

Context






From weekly trend is up but showing weakness drifting sideways. Although it is encouraging price keep testing 11.00 and not breaking down. Daily and hourly self explanatory we in range/consolidation.

Primary screening shows CCO has good value. I will go through more LTS and CCO analysis later.


----------



## History Repeats (3 June 2015)

Update: nice breakout from ROX last night. Looking to move my stop to BE asap within next few sessions. Continue to hold NHTC but will be wary if it doesn't break 35 and hold again.


----------



## History Repeats (6 June 2015)

Weekly update: 

ROX broke out of consolidation from 1.5 and the wedge although it took 5 or 6 days longer. Currently, consolidating the breakout and it seem 1.6 could be the new support. A new wedge developing? may be lets what next week brings us. 

NHTC could not break 35 mark again so tighten my stop and got taken out. My original thesis of entering the stock still valid fundamentally or technically. Although price action showing weakness it is still going according to the plan. It touched the lower trend line and closed above it, next week will be interesting whether it break below the trend line or bounce back up. Simply put i find a new and better candidate than NHTC can offer at the moment and medium term, that's i tighten the stop once it failed to go above 35 level 3 times. As you can see from the chart below showing recent weakness but nothing major, may be i will play with some options once it show signs of up thrust again.


----------



## History Repeats (6 June 2015)

New primary watch list: CDXC, COCP, DEPO, DRNE, IDI, IZEA, LTS, MBVX, NIMU, OPK, PGLC, TRXC. 

Secondary watch list: DDC, DL, FAC, FOE, HCKT, KTCC, VGR

Out of primary list only DEPO based on value, growth and momentum and the rest of it based on special situations. From secondary list beside VGR rest of stocks based on value, growth and momentum.


PS - who else think the forum should say have longer time limit to edit our post.


----------



## History Repeats (8 June 2015)

Follow stock looking to enter this week.

COCP

Context






From weekly closed right on/near the lower trend line, it's hugging the lower trend line we might see a big drop. From daily break out of downward trend channel and point of interest would be how price will react against the lower upward trend line. The green arrow would be ideal first opportunity entry point to go long after break out of wedge but now we wait for a retracement to enter. From hourly we break out of the down trend and closed outside the trend channel which a good sign and a turning point. 

This COCP, LTS, DRNE, ROX and OPK. Not from usual stock screen, based on insider holding/buying by Dr Phillip Frost. Currently holding close to 15% of total outstanding shares. His called the Warren Buffett of Biotech and with strong record of turning company around. Trading purely from the technical perspective.


----------



## History Repeats (8 June 2015)

LTS - from my previous post on LTS it break out of the wedge nicely . Looking for a retracement or break out of weekly downward upper trend channel line to enter.


----------



## History Repeats (8 June 2015)

DRNE

Context






From weekly break out the downward trend channel and closed the week above it, which a good sign. From daily zoomed in action of that weekly chart break out from a wedge. From hourly breaking lower trend line. I view hourly chart as a place for entry and potential change of trend . Looking to buy on retracement.


----------



## History Repeats (8 June 2015)

OPK

Context






From weekly not much to worry about going according to the trend channel. One thing to clarify that big weekly red bar not due to the trend channel it is coincident that the high of the bar lined up against the upper trend line. The big drop was due to OPK acquisition of another company viewed badly by investor/traders. two orange line represent price breaking out of two consolidation base. the two top and bottom green line represent the the length of the move and middle line equals the mean of the move. From daily in line with weekly, orange line equal the green lines from the weekly chart. From hourly looks like the drop is done.

OPK, Dr Frost's flagship company and investment.


----------



## History Repeats (8 June 2015)

Update for DEPO and ROX. 

DEPO and ROX breaked out from wedge as mentioned in earlier post. Looking to add to my position in ROX on break of another wedge. Currently not looking to enter a position in DEPO just following.


----------



## History Repeats (8 June 2015)

Can't edit post. Relate to DRNE.

DRNE a new investment from Dr Frost leading the 1 million dollar stock placement and a position on the company strategic board. DRNE specialised in manufacturing and developing drone aviation products, it is in a relative new/young industry with a lot of potentials.


----------



## History Repeats (9 June 2015)

Long OPK at 16.92.


----------



## History Repeats (10 June 2015)

Stop got hit on OPK overnight. From review stop a bit too tight and didn't enter according to trading plan set up. Still looking to build a position in OPK.

ROX - looking to build more position. Break out of wedge overnight and encouraging held 1.7 and closed at 1.7 . Moved initial position stop to BE and placed limit order at 1.73 but looking for a pull back of the apex of the wedge indicated by the green line if there's support will add around here instead of 1.73.


----------



## History Repeats (13 June 2015)

Weekly update: Currently overweight ROX and that's my only position. Added to my initial position indicated by second green arrow on chart. And Friday moved up 4 cents after few days of consolidation, i feel this stock move methodically.  

Got stopped out on OPK, didn't enter according to trading plan and stop too tight, caught in two minds whether trading or investing.  I do think if you were holding it long term recent drop a great chance to adding more shares or average down. Potential support at green line previous breakout level.  A lot of catalyst coming up for OPK and turning profitable. A bargain at current price. Green arrow entry and red exit. Looking for re-entry if opportunity presents.


----------



## History Repeats (18 June 2015)

Update: ROX stop got hit overnight. Currently no position are open.


----------



## History Repeats (19 June 2015)

Open a position in AMDA. Technical play. 

Look back on former position NHTC got to all time high of 44.13 and 10% pull back yesterday. And it bounced right the lower trend channel line. Will it achieve my estimate target of 50.75? Nice stock good trading technically and has great fundamental.


----------



## History Repeats (27 June 2015)

Update: not much going on still holding AMDA. Look for $1 or more price target. Also a nice cup and handle forming.


----------



## History Repeats (5 July 2015)

Update: 1 word! patience, patience, patience!!!


----------



## History Repeats (12 July 2015)

Update: Nice rebound and shake out from the drop and close the week exactly on the middle of apex line (green line) anticipating big up movement next week with possible news catalyst.  Like last week Patience, patience, patience! AMDA my only position.


----------



## History Repeats (18 July 2015)

Update: not much going on. Stock in consolidation and waiting for FDA approval.


----------



## CanOz (18 July 2015)

Smashing looking cup n handle .... Target 1.60 ish?


----------



## History Repeats (19 July 2015)

CanOz said:


> Smashing looking cup n handle .... Target 1.60 ish?




1.11 - 1.45 in that range for me. If FDA, future FDA application, earning and partnership news come through could be 2-3. Or even more from buyout like DEPO from earlier post.


----------



## History Repeats (27 July 2015)

Update: AMDA popped on the news of OEM letter of intent supply agreement and now waiting for the FDA approval. Also management stated few more OEM to come this year. I will trade around the core position, sell high buy low.


----------



## berrys (8 October 2015)

Hillary's comment has caused a huge deficit in the Biotech index and since the Presidential election Debates are going on I wonder what we can expect for the US market. Especially the next Republican debate which is even titled "Economy". I got everything you need to know about the upcoming October 28 CNBC Presidential Debate Schedule.


----------



## History Repeats (6 December 2015)

Update, refining my trading method and trading plan. Will be back soon.


----------

